

Ask HN: Anyone here have more than two revenue streams? - majani

Preferrably from different revenue models. If so, please walk us through the process of when you decided to add on a revenue stream, to how you have managed to balance them all so far.
======
dangrossman
I run two eCommerce sites with one-off payments for products.

I run three content sites that run ads for revenue.

I run one web application where you deposit money into a pool and service
usage deducts from that pool.

I run one web application which is free with optional paid subscription
upgrades.

I run one web application which requires a paid subscription.

I never decided to add on a revenue stream, I decided to build products, and
chose the business model that made sense for the product and customers that
would be using it.

You should be able to figure out what the sites are by poking around my
profile. Feel free to ping me if you had some specific question.

~~~
justhw
Just curious, what kind of site are we talking with your 3rd model? IOW, what
would I Google to find sites like that.

Thanks

~~~
dangrossman
Prepay, I guess. Some examples would include prepaid cell phones, Twilio,
MaxMind, 7Search, online gambling.

------
arbor
I own a large tech blog that runs ads for revenue.

I have a few apps on the App Store that do well.

I run a few SaaS products.

These revenue streams generate enough income to give me, my business partner,
and our employees a comfortable life. We have an amazing office in Ann Arbor.
The business has no debt. We don't need funding. I designed and developed all
of our products myself.

At the time, maximizing my current revenue streams is far more important to me
than generating new ones. It's not easy managing multiple products and
websites.

~~~
askar
You should have listed all those products...another way to promote! Great to
hear stories like this.

------
rikacomet
I think you are asking about a diversified business? well, though its not
mine, I'm a integral part of one, where we have 8 different streams.

1- Tender Procurement business for Airtel/Aircel. 2\. Coaching Institute 3\.
Software Arm etc etc.

well the biggest problem we solved recently was the heirarchy, my friend who
actually owns all of them, was having lot of problems, everything was taking
too much time, we got into the root of the problem, and it was because he had
appointed only 1 business head for each of his firms, so whenever that
particular person was having trouble, that arm was getting hurt, and taking
more time out of my friend.

solution to this was a 2+1 system, where the current business head will now
share power with one of the senior employees of that arm, designated as Chief
Technical Officer and my friend will only help out when both of them can't
handle a certain situation, the 2 guys will run the business, and my friend
the actual owner would only be a silent supervisor. With time, as the business
would grow, there would be additions on both sides of the equation
2+1+1....|1+1+1...

and according to need we will adjust. That is perhaps what I can best use to
answer what you seek.

